

Thoughts on the Github Hack - shubber
http://blog.lrdesign.com/2012/03/thoughts-on-the-github-hack/

======
teju
"Much better to have pointed out the vulnerability to github" - He did.

~~~
shubber
That's something I couldn't find when I was following up on the whole thing.
Could you point me to that?

